# Purported bin Laden message warns of reaction to Muhammad cartoons



## RackMaster (Mar 20, 2008)

Now would be the time for this fucker to show up dead in Pakistan.  




> *Purported bin Laden message warns of reaction to Muhammad cartoons*
> 
> *Last Updated:   Wednesday, March 19, 2008 |  7:29 PM ET   Comments12Recommend16*
> 
> ...


----------

